# Happy birthday egueule



## LV4-26

Today is the 18th of May
Today is egueule's birthday
One of the forum users who best illustrates the meaning of the French word "_finesse_"
Happy birthday to our dear friend. And a very helpful friend, too.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY EGUEULE​Jean-Michel​


----------



## Jana337

HAPPY BIRTHDAY EGUEULE

I like the way you post and hope that we will meet more frequently than so far.

Jana


----------



## DDT

*JOYEUX ANNIVERSAIRE !!!*​
Quel âge, en effet ??? Peu importe, t'es au-dehors du temps ! 

DDT


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades... and many many many happy birthday celebrations for years to come! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Felicidades Equeule,

I look forward to enjoying your good company in these forums over many threads and many years.

Un saludo,

Cuchu


----------



## funnydeal

*Happy Birthday Egueule*


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Joyeux anniversaire, Egueule!!!


----------



## charlie2

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Today is the 18th of May
> Today is egueule's birthday
> One of the forum users who best illustrates the meaning of the French word "_finesse_"
> Happy birthday to our dear friend. And a very helpful friend, too.
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY EGUEULE​Jean-Michel​


Thank you very much for being there for us.
Thank you for making the impossible questions easy, the smallest questions necessary and the struggling French students feel so comfortable.
Thank you.
Charlie


----------



## Agnès E.

J'espère egueule qu'une petite sauterie
 Où l'on danse, où l'on saute, où l'on rit
 Bien que virtuelle tu organiseras
 Et tous, foreros et foreras
 En choeur nous chanterons

Alors... un deux trois, attention :



 J O Y E U X     A N N I V E R S A I R E   !​


----------



## timpeac

Happy Birthday to you!
Squashed tomatoes and stew!
Bread and butter
In the gutter
Happy Birthday to you!

That's my grown-up contribution! I hope your birthday meal will be tastier than that!

Tim


----------



## Cath.S.

Mes amis, avec vous je suis tous les jours à la fête, si faire la fête consiste à faire ce que l'on aime le mieux !  
Merci à tous !


----------



## ILT

Joyeux Anniversaire!

 :d  :d  :d

Ilt


----------



## te gato

Ohhhhh..late again....

I do want to wish you the best on your birthday, and hope that it is great....
I send you a huge chocolate bar...mmmm..ok...half a chocolate bar..

tg


----------



## Phryne

Sorry for being late again!!!

* FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!

*   ​


----------



## VenusEnvy

J'arrive en retard encore . . . 

J'espere que tu aimes les cerises. Mmmm, avec plus du givrage.    Joyeaux Anniversaire á toi, mon ami!


----------



## Whodunit

Ah "Ton Egueule"   , ce thread m'a échappé!!! Désolé.   

"Ton Egueule est surnaturel"

Mon kakemphaton ici:

"Ton - eh - gueule est surnaturel" ...   

Joyeux Anniversaire!​


----------



## Cath.S.

Thank you people!
I love late chocolate and cherry translating kakemphatons - at least I think so.


----------



## Like an Angel

Me late
Me want to wish to you happy birthday
Me greet you for this day!!  

I hope you had a blast Egueule!!


----------



## fetchezlavache

joyeux anniversaire  and a load of happy returns..


----------



## Cath.S.

Thank you LikeAnAngel, I had a lovely birthday !
Merci beaucoup Fetchez ! Ca me fait bien plaisir !


----------



## Lancel0t

though I am late, I would like to greet you a belated HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY! and more Birthdays to come.


----------

